# How old is she?



## GodofM3tal (Jul 19, 2012)

Got a blue nose puppy a few days ago and trying to determine her age. Im guessing about 5 months or so, but would like to defer more to the experts here for some advice  Her name is Shiva


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

She is so cute! Does she still have her baby teeth? Are they falling out? Or are the adult teeth fully in? The answer to these questions will help a lot. Also if you take her to the vet for a check up they should be able to tell you.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

You didn't get the birthdate from the breeder? Or the Pedigree?
Without a Pedigree you have no clue what is in the pup....

But all you can really do is guess for age, and be in an estimated range. 
But looking at her I would say 13 or 14 weeks. 

You may want to have a stool check done.
Looks to me as if she has possible hookworms and/or roundworms.
Judging by her rounded belly....
But best to check anyway if from a back yard breeder.
Parasites can be passed on to you, and your children. 
Better safe than sorry.

Also, when she is old enough, get her fixed to prevent more unregistered dogs from breeding. 
If you're asking the age, you have an unregistered pup.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

going to the vet is a good idea as her belly looks a lil buldgey. not to mention a vet with their hands on the dog will be able to give u a much better idea of age than we can by a picture. but yeah, vet and good food and she'll be off to a good start and by good food i dont mean walmart crap. check out this thread http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart.html

and welcome to GP!!! ur pup is adorabull


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I know exactly how old she is. She's one day older than she was yesterday! :hammer:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 29, 2012)

4 months and a half looks


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------

